# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New tank photo of 225



## S Alex Maier (Apr 2, 2003)

This is a web page I created. Has the most recent tank photo on top as well as some info about the plumbing and the hood.Steve Maier Aquatic Garden Homepage


----------



## S Alex Maier (Apr 2, 2003)

This is a web page I created. Has the most recent tank photo on top as well as some info about the plumbing and the hood.Steve Maier Aquatic Garden Homepage


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

WOW, that is a beautiful tank!
The setup is also very impressive!
Great job!

How many watts of light are above the tank and what temp? I'm wondering how your plants are soooo red!

PS: one of the images on your site doesn't work,
here is the image src.
http://www.ameritech.net/users/htbsteve165/co2_400x599.jpg


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

absolutely amazing


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Excellent setup.

Your Ammania, Lotus and "Rotala Macaranda" ? are just pink.

Can we get more specifics on your tank ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## S Alex Maier (Apr 2, 2003)

The lighting is a total of 740 watts. There are two separate light circuits and both of them are rarely on together. I have the timers set so the two front 160 watt bulbs come on first.
The back bulbs (2x160 watt and 1x100 watt) come on about noon. all the lights are on for about an hour and then the front lights go off.
Total illumination time is 11 hours. The bulbs are URI Aquasun VHO's. These are the best bulbs I have found for producing reds.One of the reasons the photo looks so colorful is because of the film. Kodak Portra 400 UC.. (UC=ultra color)


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow, incredible. I have a 75 built into the wall of my basement(not as nice as yours) How do you work on that thing, maintnance must be a pita, I know it is on mine, got any secrets for making it easier.

Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info, 
I took a quick look on the net for the kelvin rating of your bulbs but didn't see it....


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Steve,

Thanks for sharing your pictures! I've been wanting to see your aquarium ever since you told me about how you have your overflows setup as your filter system. 

That's a gorgeous tank and quite the system around it as well. You must be very proud of it. Congratulations!

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey Steve - glad to see you here!
As for your tank - well - I'm speechless.

I'm STILL struggling with that ludwigia glandulosa you sent me months ago. The stems
have grown to a whopping 8" now. Sticking
a jobes spike under it helps it though.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I love the color, the growth, the health, the hardware. 
Screw it, I just love the whole darn setup.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

